# CUPS update?



## dclink (Aug 24, 2013)

Is CUPS planned to be updated some day? To the 1.6.x version. I have a Qt4 build issue because CUPS 1.54 sounds "obsolete".

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2013)

We don't update ports on the forums. It's _third-party software_. Contact the port maintainer at `make -C /usr/ports/print/cups maintainer`.


----------



## dclink (Aug 24, 2013)

I know  I was just wondering if somebody was aware of a potential update as CUPS is important. Ok I'm going to ask.


----------

